# Rental endorsement: Club Paihia, New Zealand



## TomL (Feb 25, 2008)

I just returned from a very nice trip to New Zealand which included a week at Club Paihia which was rented from Graeme Legg.
Graeme is a TUG member who owns a number of weeks at Club Paihia.  I found his web page from his review of Club Paihia in the resort reviews section on TUG.
I was a little cautious at first since I've never rented a T/S from the owner before (in the past, I've rented from the resort directly) so I did quite a bit of background checks before renting from Graeme.  
Anyway, everything checked out, I rented from Graeme, and my family had a wonderful time in New Zealand.
I’m not affiliated with Graeme in any way other then the dozen or so emails that I pestered him with before renting one of his weeks at Club Paihia 
TomL


----------

